# Diverse Funnyvideos (4 x)!



## Tobi.Borsti (9 Okt. 2007)

*Tobi Borsti*

_*präsentiert*_

*Funnyvideos*​


*Die türkische Feuerwehr: http://rapidshare.com/files/58614890/Witz_-_tuerkische_Feuerwehr.wmv


So kann es einem am WC ergehen: http://rapidshare.com/files/59242750/Witz_-_am_WC.wmv


Der Behindertenparkplatz: http://rapidshare.com/files/59243597/Witz_-_Behindertenparkplatz.wmv


Der Zauberarzt: http://rapidshare.com/files/59244286/Witz_-_der_Zauberarzt.wmv*
*
----------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

